# Anyone??????



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anyone been doing anygood on Saugeye ANYWHERE? I have been fishing with Vibees, minnows and crankbaits haven't caught a one Saltfork and Leesville ,haven't seen anyone else catching either. Any help would be appreciated thought today would be the day approaching front and overcast I need advise.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is the best time. I haven't fished those lakes at night but what we do at Buckeye, Alum and Indian is...fish Suspending stickbaits. I like Husky Jerks and Rogues. I would start with 2 basic colors..Clown and Blue/chrome. The Husky jerks are HJ10, HJ12 sized and get the Rogues to match. Walmart should have them. Find Rocks/riprap ares and cast out then quickly crank the lure down a few turns of the handle. You will then begin a pull,pause, twitch, pause retrieve letting the bait sit motionless during the pause. This takes some patience as it took me a couple years of fishing cold winter nights to get the feel for it. Some guys really have the "touch" and catch lots of fish on these baits. If you keep the slack out of your line during the pause you can feel the hit, many times though you never feel a thing except weight when you start to retrieve the lure. The biggest thing I have found is that if something feels "different" immediately set the hook. 

There are many posts regarding fishing for saugeyes with these baits,
Fishslim, Ying,EE and Sowbelly have some great information on fishing for saugeye this time of year and it would apply anywhere there are saugeyes. I would try the dam riprap areas to start with at Salt Fork. Remeber this is mostly night fishing, it can get brutal out there some nights just dress well for it and find someone to go with you. Those rocks can be slippery and you might need help carrying the fish back. I've found the worse the weather the better the bite, my best nights this year have been rainy windy nights casting right into the wind. Ya sure you really wanna catch a saugeye this bad..I love it  
You'll know when a hawg hits the bait, there will be no doubt in your mind that you had a hit...BANG!!!!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info, it will give me another method to try. All i'm getting from the vibees, is a sore arm. I probably don't know how to use them correctly. I see others doing the same as me ( exercising there arm, but not catching) and am looking for something that will work for me.


----------

